# Cat looking for a new home in Nottingham



## kimitoh81 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have to move abroad in May and unfortunately, I am unable to take my cat with me. She's 8 years old, her name is Paupiette. She's a beautiful tabby cat, spade, vaccinated, chipped and with an up-to-date pet passport. She loves cuddles and sleeping a lot. She's currently living in a house with a garden and spends a lot of time outside in the summer but she used to be a flat cat and loves the warmth in the winter. She only eats dry food.
I would just love to know that she has a loving home where she's safe and happy. Able to send photo.
Please let me know if you are interested.
Many thanks


----------



## channyy1x (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,does she get on with other cats and dogs?i have 2 female cats and 2 small dogs


----------



## kimitoh81 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,
She has in the past when she lived at my parents for a while with another cat and another dog. It did take a couple of weeks for her to be comfortable but she was fine after that. There are a lots of other cats in the neighborhood and she has never fought even when they come to our back garden.
So i think she might be a little shy at first but I'm sure she will get used to it.
Let me know if you want to see her. Do you live in Nottingham?
Cheers


----------



## channyy1x (Mar 24, 2010)

Could u put some pics up please.i live in derby.i will have a look n see if u put any pics up & will have a think about it =)


----------



## kimitoh81 (Apr 9, 2010)

here's a pic.


----------

